# need help asap!



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i don't know why or from what but my ammonia is at 1.0-2.0. what could i do to drop it back down to safe zone like rite now!? my PH is 6.o oh nooooo







:sad:


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

add some ammolock or any ammonia reducer from the LFS. check to see if there is any uneaten food that might be decaying.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i don't have ammonia lock or ammonia reducer what could i do to help my tank without that stuff? till i get some


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

How long has your tank been set up? Fortunately, ammonia is less toxic at low pH. Just do small water changes to dilute the ammonia concentration. Is your pH stable or is it dropping?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

my tank has been setup for 1 year.my new fluval 304 has been setup for two months.my PH is still the same.how much water do you think i should change?

my tank is a 20 long with one 5" cariba


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

About 20% today, test again tomorrow. If it has not improved, do another 20%.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

yea and get some ph ^


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)




----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

ok my ph is still 6.0 and my ammonia is 1.0 should i lower my ammonia before useing ph up in my tank


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

fury said:


> ok my ph is still 6.0 and my ammonia is 1.0 should i lower my ammonia before useing ph up in my tank


 btw the higher the ph the more toxic ammonia is?


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

also test your tap water for ammonia, my friend on here had a similar problem and couldnt find a source of ammonia till he tested the tap water


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Source of ammonia from tap water is probably from chloramines.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

:smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile:

ammonia-0

PH-7.0

thank's for all your help







should i test every day,every other day or weekly...(what do you think?)


----------

